# flex lewis wins 212 olympia



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Britians Flex lewis take the under 212lb class at the olympia in the big boys it looks like Phill Heath has piped Kia Green for the title


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well in.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Didn't get to see the under 212's pose, gutted.

He was looking good running up to the show though


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Fully deserved as well! David Henry was in slightly in better condition IMO but Flexs overall Mass, balance and symetry made him a worthy winner! Way to go Flex! #TeamUK


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Great day for UK bb'ing.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mal said:


> Great day for UK bb'ing.


Wow - bloody awesome pic.


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes get in!

Bout time flex got the title after last years fiasco.

The guy looks awesome and deserves it every inch, congrats.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone know where I can watch the show?


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Turned it around from the previous night for sure..


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Fair play to the lad.

Hench - check

Ripped - check

Good looking - check (nohomo  )

I hate him...... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Great news


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i cant understand how the judges can view them all so quickly to be honest , it must be so hard to pick things out in the miniscule amount of time they have to see them all ??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mal said:


> Great day for UK bb'ing.


Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow he's in awesome nic! Cant fault him one bit, cracking condition


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

He's made that extra 10lbs work very well for him!!

His rise to success has been amazing, was it 2007 he won the brits overall?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> He's made that extra 10lbs work very well for him!!
> 
> His rise to success has been amazing, was it 2007 he won the brits overall?


You wont have seen the thread yesterday claiming Flex was actually Johnny lee in disguise :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> You wont have seen the thread yesterday claiming Flex was actually Johnny lee in disguise :lol:


Did they have the same ip address mate pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Did they have the same ip address mate pmsl :lol: :lol:


I got bored mate and hit him with the ban stick..


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Thanks man have a rep


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Well done to flex :thumbup1:



Milky said:



> I got bored mate and hit him with the ban stick..


About time too Milky :thumbup1: lad caused nothing but trouble on the boards with the constant arguing etc but i heard he's out looking for you to settle it gypo style


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Well done to flex :thumbup1:
> 
> About time too Milky :thumbup1: lad caused nothing but trouble on the boards with the constant arguing etc but i heard he's out looking for you to settle it gypo style


Yeah so l believe, the adress of my gym is in my journal mate and everyone in there has me number should he show up, the pr**k.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Great day for uk bb'ing!

Well done flex


----------

